# Arizona MECA state finals 9-30



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Host Hot Rods Old Vail 
Location 10500 E. Old Vail Road, 85747 
Contact 520-202-0987 
Comments Registration @ 8 AM, Judging @ 10AM 
Event Director Michael Earl 602-478-1115 
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-30-12AZ.jpg
MECA classes can be found on the website
http://www.mecacaraudio.com
Sound Pressure League
Sound Quality League


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

The real Subzero said:


> Host Hot Rods Old Vail
> Location 10500 E. Old Vail Road, 85747
> Contact 520-202-0987
> Comments Registration @ 8 AM, Judging @ 10AM
> ...


Going to be AMAZING!!!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Smogden said:


> Going to be AMAZING!!!


Yessir


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

The real Subzero said:


> Host Hot Rods Old Vail
> Location 10500 E. Old Vail Road, 85747
> Contact 520-202-0987
> Comments Registration @ 8 AM, Judging @ 10AM
> ...


one more day.... see you there


----------

